# men vs. women !?!?!?!?



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

Im relatively new to these boards, so forgive me if this has been brought up before...

Will we see men vs. women mma fights in the next 5, 10 or 20 years?

I know very little about women's mma but Ive been watching some fights on youtube, and I gotta say that I have a new found respect for the fairer sex. These women are true fighters, and some of them have real skill. I was watching some videos of Gina Carano (sp?) and her right hand looked like it could knock out a male BW fighter.

Here are my questions for you knowledgeable MMA fans:

- are those top women fighters good enough to beat a UFC gatekeeper if they were given a weight class (or two) advantage? Basically how good are these top women fighters compared to men?

- what are the relative weaknesses of female fighters compared to men?
for example, women naturally have a higher bodyfat% than men which would mean they'd have less muscle than their male counterpart at that weight. Most of us men appreciate that extra body fat on certain parts of the female body, and I think we can all agree that women would have to be givin a weight advantage to make it fair.
Do women have significantly weaker chins than men? As a big headed individual myself, I know the advantages of head size when it comes to absorbing big punches without getting concussed, is it just me or do women have smaller heads than men on average. (If you cant tell by now, I am in a significantly altered state right now, so please excuse me if this is a bit too obscure).

Basically, do you expect the level of competition amongst female MMAists to get to a point where we could have women fighting men in the top promotions (not just some novelty match)? 

If this has been brought up before then please direct me to that thread because for some reason Im just fascinated with the idea right now. I think Spike shows COPS so maybe Ill just get my fix via white trash domestic violence on TV :wink01:


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

This is a stupid thread, but I would LOVE to see this lol.


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

ThaFranchise said:


> This is a stupid thread, but I would LOVE to see this lol.


It is pretty stupid in that I know that most sports dont have inter-gender competitions, in fact I cant think of any that do right now (even billiards has separate male & female leagues), but as even you have admitted it is an interesting thought. 

I want to cheer for a woman underdog dammit!!! And not just as a freakshow, I think some of these women have real potential. 

Could Gina Carano (or a top women fighter) beat the worst male BW to have ever fought in the WEC?


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

Icculus said:


> Im relatively new to these boards, so forgive me if this has been brought up before...
> 
> Will we see men vs. women mma fights in the next 5, 10 or 20 years?
> 
> ...



uh.. :confused05:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Short answer, no. No one would ever pay to see a women fight a man, especially if said fight can end in "brutal KO."

Thread locked.


----------

